# Ubuntu löschen



## 1000Foxi (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor nem halben Jahr mal Ubuntu (12.04) installiert (neben Win7), einfach nur aus Interesse.
Jetzt wollte ich zu Mint wechseln, aber vorher wollte ich Ubuntu löschen.
Finde bei Google allerdings nur Antworten, wenn man Linux auf ne eigene Partition gepackt hat, was ich nicht getan habe.
Wie bekomme ich nun ohne Schäden an Windows Ubuntu wieder weg?
Was noch wichtig ist: Ich hab eine Win-Partition und eine mit Daten.
Auf der Win ist nur selbiges drauf und ein paar lebensnotwendige Programme+Treiber.
Will aber Windows eigentlich nicht so gerne neu aufsetzen...


----------



## Lexx (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Versteh ich nicht was du meinst.. aber Linux wegzumachen ist immer eine gute Idee.. 
Hast es in einer virtuellen Machine, einem USB-Stick oder nur dieses Laufzeit-Dingsbums.. ?

Gehts um den Bootmanager/Bootloader oder was ?


----------



## blackout24 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mir vor nem halben Jahr mal Ubuntu (12.04) installiert (neben Win7), einfach nur aus Interesse.
> Jetzt wollte ich zu Mint wechseln, aber vorher wollte ich Ubuntu löschen.
> ...


 
Wie hast du den Ubuntu installiert, wenn nicht auf eine eigene Partition?
Deine Windows Partition wird so oder so nie angefasst und beschrieben, der passiert also nichts.
Selbst wenn du irgendwann der Bootloader repariert werden müsstest, sind die Daten immer noch auf den jeweiligen
Partitionen.

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass es ja den WUBI Installer gibt damit kanst du es einfach aus der Systemsteuerung von Windows Löschen bei -> Programme entfernen. Du siehst beim Start ein Windows Bootloader mit zwei Einträgen nehme ich an? Dann wird das damit wieder revidiert. Danach kannst du dann einfach Mint installieren. Wenn du Ubuntu doch auf einer ext4 Partition hast müsstest du ein Mint Live DVD/USB Medium einstecken können und von der einfach auf die vorhandene Ubunutu Partition installieren und diese vorher formatieren.

@Lexx
Er installiert Linux neu....


----------



## NBLamberg (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Systemsteuerung > Programme bzw. Programme deinstallieren und Ubuntu deinstallieren , wenn Du es mit dem Windows Installer gemacht hast.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Bei WUBI sollte man beachten, dass das ganze langsamer ist als eine richtige Installation, weil es auf die NTFS Partition von Windows aufgepropft ist. Zumindest alles was durch Festplatten Input/Output beeinflusst wird ist langsamer in WUBI als auf einer richtigen ext4 Partition.


----------



## Festplatte (18. Februar 2013)

Den Bootmanager kann man hiermit anpassen: "EasyBCD".


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab mir die Iso geladen, auf CD gebrannt, eingeschoben, dadrüber gestartet (NICHT vom Desktop aus!)(Bootreihenfolge: 1. CD 2. Festplatte usw.), und dann bei der Installation "Neben Windows installieren" genommen...


----------



## Jimini (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Wenn Ubuntu auf einer eigenen Partition liegt, dann kannst du diese aus Windows heraus einfach formatieren bzw. löschen. Sollte dabei dein Bootmanager über den Jordan gehen (was nicht zu erwarten wäre, aber man weiß ja nie), kannst du diesen mit Hilfe der Windows-CD wiederherstellen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn Ubuntu auf einer eigenen Partition liegt, dann kannst du diese aus Windows heraus einfach formatieren bzw. löschen. Sollte dabei dein Bootmanager über den Jordan gehen (was nicht zu erwarten wäre, aber man weiß ja nie), kannst du diesen mit Hilfe der Windows-CD wiederherstellen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Aber, wenn er eh zu Mint wechseln will wäre es nicht schlauer von der Mint Installation aus die Partition mit Ubuntu zu wählen einmal platt zu machen und dan Mint drauf? Habe sowas noch nie probiert, aber müsste doch gehen. Weiß nur nicht wie der Bootloader dann gehandelt wird. Aber Bootloader kriegt man immer wieder repariert ohne die Daten anfassen zu müssen. Verlust geben kann es dabei also nicht.


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Aber, wenn er eh zu Mint wechseln will wäre es nicht schlauer von der Mint Installation aus die Partition mit Ubuntu zu wählen einmal platt zu machen und dan Mint drauf? Habe sowas noch nie probiert, aber müsste doch gehen. Weiß nur nicht wie der Bootloader dann gehandelt wird. Aber Bootloader kriegt man immer wieder repariert ohne die Daten anfassen zu müssen. Verlust geben kann es dabei also nicht.


 Ach so, ja sicher, dann einfach vom Mint-Installationsmedium booten und bei der Partitionierung die Ubuntu-Partition formatieren. Letztendlich geht beides, man muss halt nur aufpassen, dass man nicht die falsche(n) Partition(en) plättet. Der Bootloader dürfte bei der Mint-Installation ohnehin neu geschrieben werden (ich vermute mal schwer, dass man auswählen kann, ob man den MBR neu schreiben will oder nicht, aber wenn man sich an das Setup hält, wird dieser neu geschrieben). Dieser sollte - soweit die Theorie - Windows und Mint erkennen. Zumindest ist mir bei den unzähligen Malen, in denen ich eine Mainstream-Distribution neben Windows installiert habe, nichts anderes untergekommen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn Ubuntu auf einer eigenen Partition liegt, dann kannst du diese aus Windows heraus einfach formatieren bzw. löschen. Sollte dabei dein Bootmanager über den Jordan gehen (was nicht zu erwarten wäre, aber man weiß ja nie), kannst du diesen mit Hilfe der Windows-CD wiederherstellen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Das habe ich ja eben NICHT getan.


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja eben NICHT getan.


 Worauf genau beziehst du dich?

MfG Jimini


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



Jimini schrieb:


> Worauf genau beziehst du dich?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Auf das installieren von Ubuntu auf einer eigenen Partition.


----------



## blackout24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Auf das installieren von Ubuntu auf einer eigenen Partition.


 


> Also ich hab mir die Iso geladen, auf CD gebrannt, eingeschoben, dadrüber gestartet (NICHT vom Desktop aus!)(Bootreihenfolge: 1. CD 2. Festplatte usw.), und dann bei der Installation "Neben Windows installieren" genommen...



Genau das ist auf eine eigene Partition installieren.
Partition 1. Windows [wurde verkleinert] (NTFS) 2. Ubuntu [neu] (ext4)

Du wirst ja nicht auf deiner Windows Partition nun ein Mix aus Linux Rootverzeichnis mit /boot, /etc, /usr und den ganzen Ordnern haben und den Windows Kram und C:/Programme usw.

Am einfachsten findest du die Partitionierung raus, wenn du in Linux mal "lsblk" in das Terminal eingibst. Für /dev/sda (erste Festplatte) wirst du wohl als Partionen /dev/sda1 und /dev/sda2 haben.


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Die Alternative wäre die WUBI-Installation, diese ist meines Wissens aber nur unter Windows verfügbar. Wurde hingegen vom Installationsmedium gebootet und installiert, so ist von einer "nativen" Installation auszugehen - Ubuntu hat demnach dann eine eigene Partition zur Verfügung. Klarheit dürfte hier ein Blick in den Windows-Partitionsmanager oder das Ausführen von "lsblk" unter Linux bringen, was blackout24 schon erwähnte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Um so besser für dich in dem Fall. Dann kannst du bei der Mint Installation diese Partition wählen und löschen. Dann hast du wieder x GB unbenutzen Platz auf deiner Festplatte den du dann auswählen kannst und Mint diesen Bereich nutze lassen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Februar 2013)

Okay mache ich dann.

Also einfach bei der Mint Installation die Partition wählen & löschen, und dann Mint neben Win installieren.
Ich dachte halt, dass Ubuntu keine eigene Partition hat, da ich die nicht unter Windows im Explorer sehen konnte .


----------



## Jimini (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich dachte halt, dass Ubuntu keine eigene Partition hat, da ich die nicht unter Windows im Explorer sehen konnte .


 Das ist aus deiner Sicht völlig nachvollziehbar. Windows erkennt leider von Haus aus keine anderen Dateisysteme, welche typischerweise unter anderen Betriebssystemen genutzt werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2013)

Habe die Ubuntu Partition gelöscht, und eine neue erstellt (aus dem freien Platz), nun kommt aber wenn ich auf jetzt installieren drücke folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## joessli (23. Februar 2013)

Unter ändern setzt du bei Einhängepunkt /
Gruss joessli


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2013)

KATASTROPHE:  Habe in Mint ja die Ubuntu Partition gelöscht, Mint Installation ging ja aber nicht. Hab dann den PC ausgemacht, und gestartet, aber mit Ubuntu war ja auch der Bootmanager weg! Dann bin ich in Mint, und habe hastig und unüberlegt Gnu Grub wieder installiert (so hieß der Bootmanager), allerdings ist das eine Textbasierte Version! Habe keine Ahnung wie ich nun in Windows komme. Linux habe ich ja nun keins drauf. Kann Grub aber auch nicht umgehen, egal wie ich es versuche, komme immer wieder da dran raus. Kann mir jemand helfen? Kann ja nun den PC nicht mehr benutzen!!! Booten von CD geht nicht. Zur Info: Ich könnte die 1. Partition theoretisch löschen, weil da nur Win und Treiber draufsind. Dateien sind auf D:\ /auf der anderen Partiion. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das machen könnte, da ich ja nicht um das doofe GRUB rumkomme.
Hier mal ein Bild: 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solarius (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> KATASTROPHE:  Habe in Mint ja die Ubuntu Partition gelöscht, Mint Installation ging ja aber nicht. Hab dann den PC ausgemacht, und gestartet, aber mit Ubuntu war ja auch der Bootmanager weg! Dann bin ich in Mint, und habe hastig und unüberlegt Gnu Grub wieder installiert (so hieß der Bootmanager), allerdings ist das eine Textbasierte Version! Habe keine Ahnung wie ich nun in Windows komme. Linux habe ich ja nun keins drauf. Kann Grub aber auch nicht umgehen, egal wie ich es versuche, komme immer wieder da dran raus. Kann mir jemand helfen? Kann ja nun den PC nicht mehr benutzen!!! Booten von CD geht nicht. Zur Info: Ich könnte die 1. Partition theoretisch löschen, weil da nur Win und Treiber draufsind. Dateien sind auf D:\ /auf der anderen Partiion. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das machen könnte, da ich ja nicht um das doofe GRUB rumkomme.


Du hast doch noch eine Linux-Mint CD oder DVD? Die kannst du doch Live starten? Damit kommst du auch an deine Datenpartition?  Falls ja, dann würde ich jetzt als erstes alle  wichtigen  Daten auf einen USB-Stick schreiben! Und den dann auch sicher entfernen. Damit da nichts mehr schief gehen kann.  



@Moderator: Entspicht meine Signatur den Nutzungsbedingungen für dieses Forum?  Falls nein, entferne ich sie wieder.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Ich kann auf dem Screen leider nix erkennen, aber das bekommst du auf jeden Fall wieder hin.
Trotzdem zu allererst alle Daten sichern!


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2013)

Ja hab ich, ich sichere jetzt erstmal über Linux alle Sachen auf ne Externe.
Hab's jetzt geschafft, Grub zu umgehen, und hab Ubuntu installiert (weil ich damit besser kann).
Jetzt wird Win aber nicht in dem Boot Manager angezeigt .
Nur Ubuntu, Ubuntu Kompalibitätsmodus, memtest zweimal und 10 mal Mint!
5 mal sda6 und 5 mal sda8.
Ich glaube, ich installiere jetzt Windows mal neu.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Ne, du kannnst Grub nach Einträgen suchen lassen oder die bestimmt auch manuell anlegen. 
Wie genau das geht, weiß ich nicht (mehr), afaik hab ich das aber irgendwann schonmal gemacht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2013)

Grub hab ich schon nicht mehr, hab wie gesagt jetzt wieder der Bootmanager von Ubuntu.
Bin jetzt beim Backup:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dauert...

Edit: Mittlerweile 20MB/s
Noch 6 Stunden...


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Wenn du´s hast, sieh dir vllt. mal das an: Super Grub Disk
(nur die Supergrubdisk)

Im Ubunuusers-Wiki zu Grub gibts jede Menge Infos zu Grub. 

Dieser komische Bootloader von Ubuntu sieht irgendwie aus, wie das was bei einer Wubi-Installation mitinstalliert wird. Bei mir wurde als ich "Ubuntu neben Win 7 installieren" gemacht hab automatisch Grub verwendet.

Grub ist echt gut, ich würde den auf jeden Fall verwenden. Das ganze im Bootloader von Windows rumgepfusche ist mMn Murks.

Worauf sicherst du denn, dass das so lange geht?


EDIT: Hier noch etwas, was dier helfen könnte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2013)

USB 2.0 Externe 
SGD hab ich zum Mint installieren verwendet.
Sichere jetzt Mal die wichtigen Dateien, und installiere dann Windows neu.
Hatte halt ein textbasiertes Grub und nicht das mit GUI von Ubuntu.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Bei USB2 kommt man leider nur auf maximal 20Mb/s, da ist nix zu machen.

Ich würd trotzdem erstmal versuchen, Windows wieder zum booten zu bewegen.
Allerdings tut Windows eine Neuinstallation ab und zu ja auch gut.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Allerdings tut Windows eine Neuinstallation ab und zu ja auch gut.


Sollte man nach 1,5 Jahren mal machen .
Kann ich eigentlich die 2te Partition behalten, und nur die 1te mit Windows und Treibern "neuinstallieren"
Wäre halt ätzend, ALLE Programme + Spiele neu zu installieren.


----------



## blackout24 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

So ganz versteh ich nicht warum du nicht einfach Mint installiert hast. Das konntest du auch nachholen, nachdem dir gesagt wurde das du ein Einhänge Punkt für das Root-Verzeichnis (/) angeben musst. Dann hätte er es installiert und dir ein neuen Bootloader geschrieben wahrscheinlich schon mit Windows Eintrag. Falls nicht hättest du zumindest immer problemlos in Mint booten können und manuell ein Eintrag für Windows anlegen können. Weißt ja welche Festplatte ist (erste oder zweite falls du mehrere hast) und welche Partition (erste oder zweite). Dann wäre alles in Butter gewesen im Nullkommanix. Kein Backup von Windows nötig und schon garkeine Neuinstallation von Windows.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, habe dann halt hastig gehandelt weil ich Angst hatte.
Wie legt man denn so einen Eintrag an?


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2013)

Okay, hab's geschafft! Habe einfach Ubuntu im Wiederherstellungsmodus gestartet, dann habe ich da den Eintrag für Windows wiederhergestellt. Habe aber noch eine Frage: Ich habe jetzt 4(!) neue Partitionen! Welche kann ich löschen? Weil mit so immerhin 150GB fehlen .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Februar 2013)

Du guck's unter Ubuntu, wie die heißen(Dateisystem) und was drauf ist. 

Unter Win würd ich nix löschen, da weißt du nicht, was es ist.

Hat du jetzt eigentlich 2 verschiedene Linux distris drauf? 
Die beiden 45 GB Partitionen könnten jeweils eine beherbergen, die 8 GB Partitionen könnten die Swap Partitionen dazu sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2013)

Ne, hab nur eine.
Habe aber eine fehlgeschlagene Installation von Mint.
Unter Ubuntu sehe ich nur eine 50GB und eine 37GB, auf beiden ist so ziemlich dasselbe drauf.
Ich glaube eine ist von der alten Ubuntu Installation.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Mach mal "lsblk" im Terminal. Kopiere den Output und poste ihn hier rein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
sda      8:0    0 931,5G  0 disk 
├─sda1   8:1    0   100M  0 part 
├─sda2   8:2    0 195,2G  0 part 
├─sda3   8:3    0 596,2G  0 part 
├─sda4   8:4    0     1K  0 part 
├─sda5   8:5    0     8G  0 part 
├─sda6   8:6    0  34,1G  0 part 
├─sda7   8:7    0     8G  0 part [SWAP]
├─sda8   8:8    0  46,5G  0 part 
└─sda9   8:9    0  43,5G  0 part /
sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom 

Hoffe, das hilft...


----------



## blackout24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Sieht schonmal so aus, als wären das auf jedenfall 2x eine Linux Partion. Dein SWAP (der unnötig Groß ist) ist mit 8 GB gibt es zweimal, den hast du vielleicht nicht gelöscht beim erstenmal als du dann Mint installiert hast.

Mach mal "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" und gebe dann das Kommando "p" für print. Dann sehen wir genau, welche Partition welches Datei System ist. Die ersten Partition wird wohl die Windows System Reservierung sein.
Wenn du mit "["code"]"["/code"]" das ganze einkapselst (ohne "") wird auch die Formatierung des Output beibehalten.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Okay:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 121601 Zylinder, zusammen 1953525168 Sektoren
Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 × 512 = 512 Bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Festplattenidentifikation: 0xfa1350c4

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda2          206848   409599999   204696576    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda3       409600000  1659924873   625162437    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda4      1659926526  1953523711   146798593    5  Erweiterte
/dev/sda5      1936754688  1953523711     8384512   82  Linux Swap / Solaris
/dev/sda6      1848553472  1919981567    35714048   83  Linux
/dev/sda7      1919983616  1936748543     8382464   82  Linux Swap / Solaris
/dev/sda8      1751134208  1848551423    48708608   83  Linux
/dev/sda9      1659926528  1751132159    45602816   83  Linux

Partitionstabelleneinträge sind nicht in Platten-Reihenfolge
```


----------



## blackout24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Also wie die Partition 4 Zustande kam kann ich mir nicht erkären würde die aber mal unangetastet lassen.
Im Prinzip hast du 2x ein Linux Setup mit der Auslangerungspartition (SWAP) wobei zur Zeit die Partition 7 dafür benutzt wird wie du in lsblk sehen konntest. Partition 9 ist wo dein System gerade ist also dein / (Root). Eine von Partition 6 oder 8 war wohl im alten System das Wurzelverzeichnis. Die andere kann ich mir nicht erklären. Wahrscheinlich siehst du beide aber (und die 3 Windows Partitionen) im Dateibrowser. 

Mich wundert es ein bisschen, dass lsblk bei keiner von den Linux Partitionen noch als Mountpoint /home angibt. Das ist nicht schlimm, aber ich denke mal du hast einfach die Standardvorschläge akzeptiert dann macht er aus dem freien Platz eine Swap Partition (so groß wie der RAM, bei 8 GB braucht man die aber im Prinzip garnicht), eine Root Partition (/) für das System (meist 10-15GB) und eine /home Partition mit dem restlichen Platz.

Ich denke mal, du hast bei der Mint Installation als du Ubuntu gelöscht hast auch schon mehrere Partitionen gesehen und nicht alle bis auf die Windows Partitionen gelöscht um sie als freien Speicher frei zu geben. Man könnte sie nun löschen und den Speicher den aktuellen Paritionen zuweisen. Ich würde aber eher nochmal die Mint CD starten und neu installieren. Vor dem Partitionieren alle Partitionen 5-9 löschen. Dann hast du 1x die 100 MB Windows System Reservierung 2x NTFS für Windows die du dir wohl selbst angelegt hast. Die kleine Partition wo ich nicht weiß für was sie gut ist, die aber kaum Platz wegnimmt und 140.1 GB unzugewiesen Speicher. Den wählst du aus und stellst ein das du selbst partitionieren willst. Mache daraus eine ext4 Partition mit Einhängepunkt "/".
Beim bestätigen wird er wahrscheinlich sagen, dass du keine Swap Partition angelegt hast ob das das wirklich willst. Das kannst du mit Ja beantworten. Danach installiert er dir Mint auf eine einzige große Linux Partition und alles ist schön aufgeräumt. Anstatt 9 hast du dann nur noch 5 Partitionen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Okay, hab ich soweit verstanden.
Wie mache ich es denn, dass von den 140GB 100GB zu sda3 gehen, und nur 40GB als Linux Partition verwendet werden?
Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.
Und Mint bringt doch hoffentlich selbst einen gescheiten Bootloader mit?
Ich will nicht nochmal so ein Desaster haben .


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, hab ich soweit verstanden.
> Wie mache ich es denn, dass von den 140GB 100GB zu sda3 gehen, und nur 40GB als Linux Partition verwendet werden?
> Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.


Sowas kannst du beispielsweise mit GParted -- Download machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Okay, also ich lösche bei der Mint Installation die Partitionen, installiere ich dann Mint, oder benutze ich erst GParted?
Ich glaube erst GParted, da ich ja dann die Partitionen einteile.
Und dann gehe ich wieder in Mint, und installiere in die bereitgestellten 40GB.
Ist das so korrekt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Februar 2013)

Was genau willst du jetzt eigentlich haben? Nur Mint neben Windows?

Dann erst mit der GParted  CD Booten und dann alle Partitionen, welche du nicht mehr brauchst (also alle Linux) plattmachen. 
Dann mit Gpartet die Partitionen wie gewünscht anlegen. (Afaik kann man das auch während der Installation noch machen können)
Dann mit der Mint Installations CD Booten und den freien Platz auswählen. Eine Swap Partition brauchst du eigentlich nicht, also beim Mint installieren auch keine anlegen lassen. 

Ich weiß nicht, was für ein Bootloader bei Mint dabei ist, vermute jetzt aber einfach mal grub.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Ja, nur Mint neben Windows.
Okay, mache das dann so mit GParted.
Schaue mir das gleich nochmal ganz genau an, weil ich auf Nummer sicher gehen will.


----------



## blackout24 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu löschen*

Du könntest 5-8 (insgesamt 96.6 GB) löschen und wie du meintest deinem NTFS (Partition Nr. 3) zuweisen. Dann hätte deine Mint Installation die 48 GB die sie jetzt hat. Müsstet dann noch die Swap Parition die du zur Zeit verwendest in Mint einfach deaktivieren.

Dafür im Terminal.
$ swapoff -a (möglicherweise mit sudo)
$ sudo gedit /etc/fstab

Letzteres öffnet mit dem Texteditor (gedit, kannst auch was anderes nehmen) die fstab Datei mit root Rechten, damit du sie beschreiben kannst. Darin steht, welche Partitionen benutzt werden mit welchen Optionen.


```
#
# /etc/fstab: static file system information
#
# <file system> <dir>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
tmpfs           /tmp    tmpfs   nodev,nosuid             0         0
/dev/sda7     none    swap    defaults                   0         0
```

So ähnlich sollte es bei dir aussehen und noch ein eintrag mit /dev/sda9 mit <dir> = /.
Einfach die Swapzeile löschen und abspeichern.

Ich glaube sogar das du 5-8 auch in der Windowsdatenträger Verwaltung löschen kannst und deine jeztige NTFS Partition dann erweiterst um diesen Platz. Ansonsten mit gparted. Um irgendwas an den Partitionen zu machen müssen diese "ausgehängt" sein also nicht in Benutzung. Um das zu erreichen ist es wohl am einfachsten die GParted Live CD zu benutzen. Die ist nur zum Formatieren da und sonst nichts und hat eine grafische oberfläche. Bloss drauf achten, welche Partition was ist. Das ganze könnt etwas dauern, da wohl die Blöcke und Daten alle dabei verschoben werden müssen auf der Festplatte was auf einer HDD nicht sehr schnell geht.


----------

